# 刚装完gentoo。声卡没有声音，知道的大神帮忙看下。谢过～！

## mylaven

刚装完系统。其它基本正常，现在就是没有声音.

gt2015 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

gt2015 ~ # 

有知道的大神帮忙看看。

是不是这个声卡linux内核不支持还是其它问题？

----------

## mylaven

gt2015 ~ # alsamixer

显示：

This sound device does not have any controls.

----------

## mylaven

内核里声卡部分配置：

┌─────────────────────── PCI sound devices ──────────────────────┐

  |  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus ---> (or empty submenus ----).  Highlighted letters are             │  

  |  hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help,        │  

 │  </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                                                                │  

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                    │  

 │                                                                                                                                                                                                    │  

  --- PCI sound devices                                                                                                                                                               │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   Analog Devices AD1889                                                                                                                    │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+                                                                                                        │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   Avance Logic ALS4000                                                                                                                      │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller                                                                                                         │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   AudioScience ASIxxxx                                                                                                                       │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   ATI IXP AC97 Controller                                                                                                                     │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                                                           │ │  

 │ │                      <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem                                                                                                         │

只加了这几个。

我的是intel主板集成的声卡。

不知道这样选是否正确？

----------

## mylaven

gt2015 ~ # lspci -vv

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ASUS P8Z77-V LX Motherboard

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27

	Region 0: Memory at f7110000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

		Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 4142

	Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

		DevCap:	MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

			ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

		DevCtl:	Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

			RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

			MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

		DevSta:	CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

		LnkCap:	Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

			ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

		LnkCtl:	ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

			ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

		LnkSta:	Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

	Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

		Caps:	LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

		Arb:	Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

		Ctrl:	ArbSelect=Fixed

		Status:	InProgress-

		VC0:	Caps:	PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

			Arb:	Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

			Ctrl:	Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

			Status:	NegoPending- InProgress-

		VC1:	Caps:	PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

			Arb:	Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

			Ctrl:	Enable+ ID=1 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=22

			Status:	NegoPending- InProgress-

	Capabilities: [130 v1] Root Complex Link

		Desc:	PortNumber=0f ComponentID=00 EltType=Config

		Link0:	Desc:	TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=00 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

			Addr:	00000000fed1c000

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Device 7377:0000

	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

	Region 0: Memory at f7080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

		Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

		DevCap:	MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 <64us

			ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

		DevCtl:	Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

			RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

			MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		DevSta:	CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

		LnkCap:	Port #0, Speed 8GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

			ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

		LnkCtl:	ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

			ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

		LnkSta:	Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

		DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range AB, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

		DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

		LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

			 EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

	Bus: primary=04, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64

	Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

	Capabilities: [c0] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8489

----------

## weidong

你得用HD-Audio，不是PCI sound devices。如果你不知道你的声卡codec是什么芯片，可以把所有的codec support都选上，让系统自己选择。全部编译成模块。

----------

## mylaven

OK.解决了。谢了！！！！

----------

## shw-gentoo

装好驱动后，装alsa-utils,运行alsamixer

----------

